# Monday Night Football



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Onterrio is back, Moss is out. How do you think the Vikes will do?

I think the Vikes will run, control the ball and win. From what I read, the Colts D looks weak. The Vikes D needs to show up big time.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

The first 3 possessions will dictate the game, if the colts can get an early score I think the vikes will abandon the run game and it will end up being a shootout with Indy winning. On the other hand if the vikes can get an early score it will be much lower scoring than most think. The O-line outweighs indy by an avg. of 51 lbs. I would really like to see Bennett snap a nice run out of the blocks for 65 yds or so. I look for the latter of the two scenarios to happen and the vikings winning 27-20.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

I can only hope they lose 2 in a row GO STEELERS :beer:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

:withstupid: Weren't you a patriots fan 2 weeks ago?


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

Let's hear it. Who are the colts fans on the site? I might need to rub it in tomorrow, or avoid a thread such as this one.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

870, I am a fan of Pmanning scoring 17 fantasy points...

I am also a fan of Daunte getting the flu for tonights game, so Delta can take a friggin loss!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I'm not going to lie to you smalls, I really wouldn't mind seeing DeltaBoy go down and go down hard.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

smalls said:


> 870, I am a fan of Pmanning scoring 17 fantasy points...


have to get greedy don't you, you only need 15.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

You guys are the biggest homers i have ever seen. I'm a vikes rube through and through, but if the vikes win it will be a pretty big upset, and if they only give up 20 points to indy i would guess it's the end of the first quarter.

Indy's at home, ****** off from last weeks debacle, and have a great offense. See the Rams, among others to see how the vikes play against pass happy offenses.

To make my weekend even shi$$ier than it has been.... Indy 37 minnesota 24


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Well, I got some ground to make up on you 870...

If Delta takes a loss, hes dropping all the way to 4th. Looks like Phil is taken one in the L column.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Glad to have some guys on my side against Deltaboy.   

I've got a 10-point fantasy lead going into tonight. It should've been 16 points but Garcia just had to throw that interception touchdown to end the game last night... :roll: (dboy has Baltimore for his D)

He's got Daunte, but I do have Ed James starting as my running back.

So I agree!!! I hope the Vikings get 'er done on the ground and pull off the win tonight.

Talk about a conflict of interest. :lol:


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

Alright, alright... I am probably the only colts fan on this site. Although I do enjoy watching the vikings, more than likely cuz I have been force fed vikings games my entire life, I am going to enjoy this Colts win this one in a shootout.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Go Vikings!!! :jammin:


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Hmm lemme check the ol crystal ball....

Colts -6.5

Over/Under 53

Guess we will soon find out if I was looking at the crystal ball.....or crack pipe.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I'll predict it will only be close if Minn. can control the time of poss. and run the ball down their throat. If the Vikes D cannot stay off the field or it's a shootout, Payton Manning will throw for a career high and we won't stand a chance. Given the performance last week against NY I think they have something to prove and the offensive line of the Vikes is where it has to start tonight. Go Vikings!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

> if Minn. can control the time of poss. and run the ball down their throat


 if they can do that it is good enough to win.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I forgot, Vikes... 21
Colts.. 17


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Been a Vikes fan since the late 70's, win or lose. Of course I prefer it when they win.  

huntin1


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Me too. I prefer they win. :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

What a great run by Kelly Campbell. :jammin:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:eyeroll: Too bad it didn't pay off.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Deltaboy went down........but I would've rather had a Vikings win.

The Vikings always fall apart mid to late season, like a saturated OREO in a glass of milk. :roll:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Where in the hella is Moss? Fock!!!

I might have went down, but I will be back!

Huey, you got lucky! :wink:


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Pretty nice looking first play of the game for the second week in a row. They are in trouble at Lambeau next week.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Man, that Colts Offense is awesome. They should have scored every possession. If the Vikes would have played as well the 1st half they might have won. Fun game to watch. Vikes are in the mid season slide - again. They need Moss back in a bad way.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

It's not that the Vikes fall apart, the problem is they never continue to improve as the season progresses. As the other teams become "fine tuned" the Vikes just stall. Maybe if they moved out of MN it would break the jinks.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I will be doing the lambeau leap from barstool to barstool next week!!!! :bartime:

Actually, we'll probaby be out chasing roosters/deer and will have to listen on the radio. :sniper:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Vikings vs. Green Bay

Go Vikings... Does anybody go to the bar that sits on the border of Wis. and MN? I haven't been to the bar, but have heard some crazy shiz.

I don't know that name or location, just heard that it's right on the border.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

There are about a thousand bars on the border. Take your pick. If you go into one looking for trouble you will find it. Otherwise it's just a good natured rivalvry that gets intense sometimes. I think it's the funnest game of the year if the Vikes win. Otherwise it's one long a$$ week at work.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

nipping at my heels smalls, i'd appreciate it if you'd quit

1 Team 870 XPRS 6-2-1 .722 646 W-1 6 10 
2 smalls stunners 6-3-0 .667 634 W-2 9 14 
3 Deltaboy 6-3-0 .667 573 L-1 3 - 
4 GF Crew 5-4-0 .556 603 L-2 4 2 
5 brown streak 5-4-0 .556 546 W-2 1 6 
6 sudden death 5-4-0 .556 499 W-2 12 31 
7 NCB  4-5-0 .444 551 W-1 10 9 
8 Lo-Liners 4-5-0 .444 506 L-2 2 7 
9 Huey's Heroes 4-5-0 .444 494 L-3 7 19 
10 Snowboarders 3-5-1 .389 500 W-2 5 6 
11 Fred Garvin 3-6-0 .333 512 L-1 8 11 
12 Carp Commanders 2-7-0 .222 422 L-3 11 16


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

What would be the drama in that? I have Pmanning and Pmanning alone to thank for that. He has scored me alot of points. In fact, he is single handidly scoring more points than other guys teams some weeks.

If only my recievers could get on a roll I would really start piling the points up.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I'll have to try and find out the name of the bar I was in. We went to a bar that was painted Purple and Gold on the west side and Green and Gold on the east side (interior and exterior) that was on the border. It was awesome and there was no trouble to be seen. Everyone gave the other side sh*t, but it was completely light hearted!


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

The queens annual self destruct has started right on schedule! :beer:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

That wasn't a self-destruct type game. I figured they would lose....i'm not surprised. But, they showed me a lot of heart and some moxy. They could have panicked from the opening play of the game, but didn't, and they were missing their best player.

I for one am fired up to see where this season is headed. I am not one for moral victories, the only victories are the ones in the win column in my book, but that game showed me the giants game was a hiccup, all teams are allowed one.

I predict 10-6 and a division title. The NFC is wide open this year. I don't think the eagles are great they might finish 12-4 or something, but they are easily beatable.


----------

